# How long are you willing to drive to go to a competition?



## That70sShowDude (Feb 13, 2010)

just wondering

how many hours/minutes?


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 13, 2010)

Four And A Half Hours. Maybe Five, Depending On The Location, Attendees, Length, And Events.


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 13, 2010)

However long it is from Seattle to Vancouver.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 13, 2010)

1 hour :fp


----------



## blah (Feb 13, 2010)

Ernest.


----------



## Edward (Feb 13, 2010)

As far as my mom will take me...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 13, 2010)

5 hours at most...but I've never gone to a competition before.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 13, 2010)

my mom will only drive me max 5 hours if the weather is good


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 13, 2010)

Depends on the money situation atm.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

no more than 3 hours


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 13, 2010)

2 hours I guess.
If I'm REAL desperate, maybe 3.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 13, 2010)

I would have to drive at least 4 or 5 hours to go to any competition.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 13, 2010)

I try to go to every competition within 10 hours drive.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 13, 2010)

6 hours. When did you become an Iowan RyanO?


----------



## coolmission (Feb 13, 2010)

If I have enough time, up to a day.

The trips are a very important part of the competition. Unfortunately, I do not have my own car yet, so I cannot really travel that much.


----------



## ianini (Feb 13, 2010)

atm, 3 hours. In the future, up to 10 hours!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Doesn't really matter. I might go to Indiana Winter, which is 5 hours away, but I'm almost definitely going to Nats, about 11 hours away. Maybe even WC 2011, who knows.


----------



## moogra (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd say an hour for me. The closest competition past an hour drive is many many more at Caltech/SoCal


----------



## fundash (Feb 13, 2010)

If its more than 3 hours, my parents would rather just take a plane...thats what we did going to the Stanford cube-a-palooza...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 13, 2010)

blah said:


> Ernest.


----------



## idpapro (Feb 13, 2010)

aah, any more lately, as far as i could pay for, but about 3-5 hours i guess


----------



## RyanO (Feb 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 6 hours. When did you become an Iowan RyanO?



I moved to Iowa January 2010. I'm from Oklahoma originaly. I now go to Iowa State University.


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 13, 2010)

768 km from Odense, Denmark to Sint Michielsgestel, The Netherlands


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 13, 2010)

30 miles...to the airport lol, then get a plane to the comp, no more than 300miles on the plane i guess


----------



## RyanO (Feb 13, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> 30 miles...to the airport lol, then get a plane to the comp, no more than 300miles on the plane i guess



I don't understand taking a plane to go 300 miles. Air travel is way more trouble than it's worth for 300 miles.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 13, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > 30 miles...to the airport lol, then get a plane to the comp, no more than 300miles on the plane i guess
> ...



Well I am on an island...


----------



## RyanO (Feb 13, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > Tyrannous said:
> ...



Fair enough, that's understandable.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 13, 2010)

We did a 4 hour drive for the UK open in Manchester (220 miles). I guess I'd be willing to go anywhere within the UK, but would probably opt for the train/plane if it was further than that!


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2010)

I think it took 10 hours to drive to the Czech Republic from Holland. Bearing in mind I also had to fly to Holland first 

Does a road trip AFTER a competition count? US Nationals 09


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm willing to drive long distances to do the things I want to do but my limiting factors are more to do with time I have available and the other commitments in my life.


----------



## whauk (Feb 13, 2010)

well it took about 7 hours to aachen. for me its more about money than about time


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Feb 13, 2010)

The farthest we can go is probably 6 hours.  Basically, there's Dallas, San Antonio, Austin, Houston, maybe a few other places.
My dad isn't willing to buy a hotel room for a night because my dad thinks cubing is stupid and won't stay at a hotel so "I can turn a rubik's cube a few times".


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 13, 2010)

To Stanford. Just to Stanford. No Berkeley. Just Stanford.
Fail.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 13, 2010)

whauk said:


> well it took about 7 hours to aachen. for me its more about money than about time



Yeah, for me too.
All my competitions (4 in total) have been at least 6 hours away.


----------



## Overtime (Feb 13, 2010)

2 hours, more if I can find a good radio station to keep me sane


----------



## Flicky (Feb 13, 2010)

Would say 3 hours alone and anything up to 24 with good company. To me, that's part of the fun.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 13, 2010)

About 2 hours.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 13, 2010)

I live as far south as you can go in Texas. We had our first competition down here a week ago, so before that I had never gone to a competition closer than a 4 hour drive away.


----------



## Dene (Feb 13, 2010)

I flew over 3 hours to get to Melbourne.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3512


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 15, 2010)

Depends. Is it during school or over the summer, if during school, close to finals? If not, around the time I have any big projects? How much money do I have? Who will be there? What will the events be? There are tons of variables.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 15, 2010)

if I could drive on water...then I'd drive to any competition.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 15, 2010)

Carson, Chester, and I drove 12 hours (one way) the past two weekends for competitions.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 15, 2010)

They say "everything's bigger in Texas", and that definitely applies to distance to cubing competitions, especially in South Texas. I organized our first competition down here that took place last week, but other than that I have always had to travel pretty far for competitions. Before now, I didn't have a license so my uncle/mom would drive my brothers and I to competitions in Austin and Houston (5 and 6 hours away, respectively), and other than that I've always had to fly. Now that I do have a license I might drive to a competition one day in the summer.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd spend a day in the car if I knew I was going to have a lot of fun or if the competition was important. But for just a random competition, not more than 2-3 hours.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 15, 2010)

about an hour... time for me to get G1 license


----------

